# Why the SG hacks are here to stay



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

Guy I sub work to comes in to my office today. Starts to tell me how he has been working for this regional company out of Holland MI for a few month now. I ask how its working out for him. He states I thought it was a sweet deal. They take 20% for grass cuts and they add 20% or more onto his bids. but it has been 60 days and he hasn't got any money from them yet. He tells me that it is all most all SG work. now I have been with SG for many years. 

I said how is loosing 45% a sweet deal. 
He Says they don't have any QC at all. never actually go to any of the property's. 

Now I had just got done Spending the day with the new SG MI QC guy we went to a few of the property's my crews have done and went over what he expected blah blah blah. Nice guy though. 

So after this guy leaves I call and ask the qc guy about this regional. 
he response was I know they have the worst subs I have ever seen. all they are is a office. he says he has brought it up to safeguard management that this regional isn't a good match as they don't do any Qc. they have no field workers of there own. he says he has stopped going to there property's because he can kick jobs back and they just send another guy that don't know what he is doing out. tells me how he has been to some of there property's where roof tarps where just stapled on. 

Now if the QC guy knows they hire hacks. Most likley cause these guys cant be making any money. Why does this company still get Work from SG

Can any one Answer that for me


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You answered your own question. They are fully aware the quality of work they are getting from these clowns.


----------



## notanymore (Aug 2, 2013)

To quote myself, "SG knows it's -up, but doesn't know how to, or care about, fixing the issues so long as clients' $$$ keeps coming their way:whistling2:..."


----------



## notanymore (Aug 2, 2013)

Prezshop said:


> he says he has brought it up to safeguard management that this regional isn't a good match as they don't do any Qc.


To quote myself, "SG knows it's -up, but doesn't know how to, or care about, fixing the issues so long as clients' $$$ keeps coming their way:whistling2:..."


----------



## chelle33 (May 3, 2013)

*SG Pricing*

Did you guys get the new pricing in your area(states)NC


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

It is totally beyond me why safeguard or any of these other outfits give florida work to companies based in another state such as arizona/nj. What kind of work are you going to get when you sub out a $30 grass cut for $15/16..yes crap work. Sg wouldn't give me p&p work 60 miles outside of my office yet i cut grass for them up to 60 miles away and i know a company american mortgage services who receives all types of work hundreds of miles away from their office.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Florida work should go to a florida company and so on and so on. I like to know if i got a problem with a company i can drive there in a few hours and not have to take a plane ride or drive 2-5 days to [email protected]#$%.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> Now if the QC guy knows they hire hacks. Most likley cause these guys cant be making any money. Why does this company still get Work from SG
> 
> Can any one Answer that for me






Its because they don't actually CARE.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

That's my point. that's why there here to stay. regionals that are out to make a quick buck and the hacks they hire.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> That's my point. that's why there here to stay. regionals that are out to make a quick buck and the hacks they hire.


I affectionately refer to those types as "Paper Contractors". They have no real stakes in the game, or ties to the community. Simply an order processing assembly line, no real capitol invested. Those are they types that piss me off more than anything. I'm not high on any national, but at least the likes of AMS inject a little capitol into the local community with purchasing equipment, and hiring from within the community. These nitwits that rent a local P.O. box and and begin to operate as a so called local business to circumvent certain tax laws straight piss me off. 
Rant over


----------

